# Have you seen these or used them?



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

They look super cool!! http://www.modernharvest.net/category-s/1814.htm
I had never heard of them before.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I've seen canning labels before, in a few places. I think they're neat, but very pricey. I wonder if they're difficult to remove from the jars?


----------



## SillyMe (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! Those labels are very expensive. Nice, but expensive.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

These are shrink bands not sticky labels and look very easy to remove. I think they should make more of an effort to point out that they aren't sticky labels - it wasn't immediately obvious to me.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

You would cut them off. A little pricey, but I think would be great for jars that you store stuff in or want to give away.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I like the look of these! This is the kind of thing I do splurge on (to me that's part of the point of being frugal elsewhere). I've been looking for nice looking labels that are easy to remove. Not easy to find. Not sure if the shrink band would be one too many steps as it looks like it needs to be done after the jars are cooled, which means the next day.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

I wonder if the hot jars would shrink the label onto the jars? 

My aunt uses the shrink sleeves on the jars of salt scrubs and they use a heat gun to shrink them... maybe the hot jars would do it themselves? Not sure.

I'd probably just write on the tops with sharpie.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Too many steps and too expensive for me, lol. I do use cute labels for things I'm giving away, but there are tons of free printables on the internet you can just print on your own at home. 

As for removing them, if you just do a couple of jars at a time, you soak them in very hot sudsy dish water for a few minutes and they will peel off, then you can scrub any residual glue with a scrubby very easily. It doesn't work if you let them soak too long though or in barely warm or cool water, it has to be very hot and with dish soap in it. 

It's not that bad for a few jars, but if you can a lot it could be a real pain, that's why I don't use them on all of my stuff because there are some really cute ones!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I ordered some yesterday. I'd love to have nice looking labels on jars I'm storing dried goods in, dry milk, gelatin, beans I need to use up soon, etc. I have open shelves for that stuff so I'll visually appreciate the labels!


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Vosey said:


> I ordered some yesterday. I'd love to have nice looking labels on jars I'm storing dried goods in, dry milk, gelatin, beans I need to use up soon, etc. I have open shelves for that stuff so I'll visually appreciate the labels!


That's exaxtly what I was thinking. They are a nice splurge. I spend little money elsewhere, so I don't have to feel guilty buying stuff like this. Also, I am not affiliated any way with these, I just thought thry were really cool.


----------



## BKB HOMESTEAD (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks as if they may be easy to DIY-just purchase blank adhesive labels and use ink stamps to stamp a design desired on-then just take a sharpie and write on the label yourself. The font is the same thing I use a sharpie to make my gift tags at Christmas with. Just write stick letters then put a dot on each end.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

If anyone uses these, try writing on it with permanent marker and using rubbing alcohol to remove the writing, dry erase markers should work also but are easily smeared.


----------



## shelljo (Feb 1, 2005)

I bought some. Easy to apply, and easy to remove. They even fit my Weck juice jars. I did apply mine the day after I canned them, right before putting them on the shelf. I just dipped them in the hot water, and they were perfect.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

shelljo said:


> I bought some. Easy to apply, and easy to remove. They even fit my Weck juice jars. I did apply mine the day after I canned them, right before putting them on the shelf. I just dipped them in the hot water, and they were perfect.


I didn't even think about my Weck jars! I have pints I love for storage and am hoping for juice jars for my birthday. Great idea.


----------



## ralph perrello (Mar 8, 2013)

Permanent marker on the lid after the jar has cooled. Next time the lid gets thrown out mark and all. New lid new label no fuss or $$$$.
Why would you label pickles when they are obvious. I label month and year.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I would be more inclined to make my own on the computer for that price....


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I got mine on Friday and put a few on jars for dry milk, gelatin and such. They look great! Makes me very happy to look at them. Which is the whole point, of course I can write on the lids or use my ugly water soluble labels, but I really like aesthetically pleasing things. Probably won't bother for the majority of my canned food, but use or the prettier fruits and jams which are more likely to be gifts (I think jars of meatballs might scare some people!).


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Update: I was able to put them on some of my other jars even if they were a little big. I actually poured boiling water over them from my electric kettle as I was concerned the label would slip if I lowered it into the water. And I didn't want to heat up my kitchen with a pot of boiling water. One of them slid a little, but oh well.


----------

